# is it worth advertising in yellow pages?



## swoop_ds (Oct 7, 2010)

I know that I never use the yellow pages but some people must still use them? Is it worth advertising in there or a waste of money?

-Dave


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2010)

Hard to answer.  On one hand, it puts you in practically every home in your area...albeit, along with most other companies in your area.  Being one small ad, among  several dozen other photographer's ads...probably isn't a good investment.  So one idea is that if you are going to do it, go all out and get a big impressive ad.

But, like you said, more and more people don't use the yellow pages anymore.  It's all about the internet now.  Although, your yellow pages probably has a website and/or internet listing, but I'm not sure if just that is worth the cost of an ad in the physical book.

One thing to consider, is the sense of accountability that can come from being in the yellow pages.  While it certainly doesn't grantee that you are a stand up business...it looks better than having a cheap web site and putting up hand made fliers on light poles.

You also have to consider your target demographic.  I'd bet that the group that still uses the yellow pages, are those who are 40+ or even 50+.  A wedding photographer, for example, is looking to attract people in their 20s, who are much more likely to be getting married...and those are probably the people who don't use the yellow pages, but use Google etc.


----------



## timbearden (Oct 8, 2010)

You definitely want to advertise on the internet yellowbook.  It helps with search engine rankings because of the link from it.  I have had a couple calls a year from just that and it is free.  The book listings I am not sure if I would do it.  However, you would have to figure if it works for you.


----------



## Heck (Oct 9, 2010)

You yourself said you never use yellow pages. Ask 10 people the same questions and I bet 9 will give the same answer.


----------

